# Guaranteed $1,500/week for your first 4 weeks of driving with Lyft?



## Carlos Danger (May 6, 2015)

I'm thinking about signing up with Lyft and, when approved, I would like to sign for their $1,500/week for the first 4 weeks of driving guarantee. Does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## chevelle454 (Aug 13, 2015)

Carlos Danger said:


> I'm thinking about signing up with Lyft and, when approved, I would like to sign for their $1,500/week for the first 4 weeks of driving guarantee. Does anyone know how to do it?


Old saying if it sounds to good to be true it usually is.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Carlos Danger said:


> I'm thinking about signing up with Lyft and, when approved, I would like to sign for their $1,500/week for the first 4 weeks of driving guarantee. Does anyone know how to do it?


I've been driving for them over a year the most I've made is $1,000. There is not enough biz with Lyft they need to stop lying lol. I drive full time


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Carlos Danger said:


> I'm thinking about signing up with Lyft and, when approved, I would like to sign for their $1,500/week for the first 4 weeks of driving guarantee. Does anyone know how to do it?


It was $1,000 a week last month. Looks like they said **** it increase the guarantee by 50%.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Uh, they do have nice sign on bonuses in many cities, but I'd love to see this. If you are referencing the ads they run, then that's potential earnings for those with electric cars working 80 hours/week.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

LIFE CHANGING MONEY!!!!!!


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

1) The $1,500/week ain't $1,500. Assuming you hit all the hurdles, it'll be something like $1,200 cuz Lyft still deducts it's commission. And obviously this is pre-expenses.

2) Dunno if Lyft is still offering the $1500/week guarantee. If they are, it's buried deep in their website.

3) If the guarantee is still available with so many Lyft drivers in Chicago, you definitely gotta hustle cuz there are a lot of drivers versus Lyft demand.

Good luck.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> 1) The $1,500/week ain't $1,500. Assuming you hit all the hurdles, it'll be something like $1,200 cuz Lyft still deducts it's commission. And obviously this is pre-expenses.
> 
> 2) Dunno if Lyft is still offering the $1500/week guarantee. If they are, it's buried deep in their website.
> 
> ...


Incorrect. I did the 4 week guarantee in June. I did have to hunt down the link to sign up for it. It is not $1200 because though they take commission on the bonus, it is not a $1500 bonus. The bonus is the difference between fares earned and $1500. Since the requirements are the same as Power Driver you won't pay commission on your fares, just the bonus amount to get to guarantee. So if you earn $750 and they bonus $750, you would deposit $1250. Earn $1000, they bonus $500 and you deposit $1400. And so on.

My first week I made the mistake of doing the bare minimum and sitting close to home just to get guarantee. I didn't know PDB applied to fares while working guarantee. So if anyone signs up for 4 week guarantee, I recommend using that time to hunt down the best times/area to drive to maximize your deposit during guarantee AND be in a better place to earn after guarantee ends.


----------



## JustStef (May 2, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Incorrect. I did the 4 week guarantee in June. I did have to hunt down the link to sign up for it. It is not $1200 because though they take commission on the bonus, it is not a $1500 bonus. The bonus is the difference between fares earned and $1500. Since the requirements are the same as Power Driver you won't pay commission on your fares, just the bonus amount to get to guarantee. So if you earn $750 and they bonus $750, you would deposit $1250. Earn $1000, they bonus $500 and you deposit $1400. And so on.
> 
> My first week I made the mistake of doing the bare minimum and sitting close to home just to get guarantee. I didn't know PDB applied to fares while working guarantee. So if anyone signs up for 4 week guarantee, I recommend using that time to hunt down the best times/area to drive to maximize your deposit during guarantee AND be in a better place to earn after guarantee ends.


Can you provide a
link or a screen shot were the information is located for this promotion?
Thank you


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

I would do about 10 uber to get 1 lyft daily... when you're close to your 20% bonus.... they send you a damn ping that is 25-35 minutes away, fake/wrong/unreachable phone number to pax... what are you supposed to do but to just cancel...? $1,500/week? if you're the only driver out there? maybe...


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

JustStef said:


> Can you provide a
> link or a screen shot were the information is located for this promotion?
> Thank you


I signed up back in May/June, I've since lost track of where I found it. 


uber714 said:


> I would do about 10 uber to get 1 lyft daily... when you're close to your 20% bonus.... they send you a damn ping that is 25-35 minutes away, fake/wrong/unreachable phone number to pax... what are you supposed to do but to just cancel...? $1,500/week? if you're the only driver out there? maybe...


Markets vary but you're definitely exaggerating. Unless you're talking about running both apps simultaneously then I could understand the 10-1 figure since your Lyft app is likely turned off frequently due to Uber requests. I averaged a little over 2 rides an hour on Uber. I average 1.5 on Lyft. The less frequent requests are more than made up for in tips and Power Driver Bonus, not to mention Lyft trips are generally longer.

Have never experienced the paranoid "phantom request" crap. I did the $1500 4 week guarantee and was paid each week and gave more than 50 rides each week. And I don't care if the trip is 20-30 minutes away IF I'm on a $1500 guarantee, at that point your profitability is tied up in number of rides not how long each ride is or how many miles it took you to get there.


----------

